# Pungent puppy



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I would do a search on some of the skunk recipes and try one of those.. there were several suggestions..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Tomatoe juice? You always hear that for skunk....I don't know about fish, though....


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Tomato juice is good,you could add some lemon juice to the shampoo.
You might even add a LITTLE dish washing detergent,to break down the fish oil.If you do,then wash him a second time just with shampoo.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Interesting. I'll try the lemon juice and dish soap, since I have those on hand.

Many thanks!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And then, if it works, you've got to keep us posted, for future reference....


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Meh, I changed my mind. I don't even smell the stuff anymore -- but it sure is refreshing to go outside  I'll try it tomorrow.

Though I looked, and what I thought was lemon juice was actually dijon mustard. I wonder if that would work


----------



## Rockin' Nerd (May 26, 2005)

1) Get out the tartar sauce
2) You know some of those waterless bath powder kit things really just mask odors, but that's what you want now, so I would try it...maybe


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

My vet sells a product called Skunk-Off. It has a great smell to it and it works great. I am not sure if all vets sell it; but you might want to ask. My other golden, Tyler, used to find and roll all over dead frogs for some reason and he would stink. That worked just as well as if he had been sprayed by a skunk and it is much less messier than tomato juice. I hated using that; but that does work well too.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Okay, so honestly I've just been too darn lazy to clean my dog up 

He doesn't smell too bad anymore, plus my friend made Jambalaya tonight, which masks the smell pretty well.

So I'll probably just let it wear off of him. He'll be fine


----------

